# Lega: "Salvini agli Interni o appoggio esterno." Stop di Mattarella?



## Toby rosso nero (29 Settembre 2022)

Come riportato oggi da tutti i giornali dell'opposizione, ieri è stato divulgato un comunicato congiunto tra Lega e FDi, dopo l'incontro di un'ora tra Salvini e Meloni per la composizione del governo.
Un comunicato in cui si parla di unità d'intenti e grande collaborazione. La Meloni ha promesso a Salvini "nessun veto".
Gli è stata offerta anche la presidenza del Senato.
Ma al comunicato si è arrivati dopo ore di parecchia tensione. Nel pomeriggio la Lega avrebbe fatto arrivare alla meloni un messaggio minaccioso: "Il Ministero degli Interni deve andare a Salvini, oppure la Lega valuterà l'appoggio esterno."

Potrebbe esserci lo stop di Mattarella per Salvini agli Interni.
Secondo il Fatto, Salvini potrebbe accontentarsi di vicepremier e ministro delle Infrastutture.


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato oggi da tutti i giornali dell'opposizione, ieri è stato divulgato un comunicato congiunto tra Lega e FDi, dopo l'incontro di un'ora tra Salvini e Meloni per la composizione del governo.
> Un comunicato in cui si parla di unità d'intenti e grande collaborazione. La Meloni ha promesso a Salvini "nessun veto".
> Gli è stata offerta anche la presidenza del Senato.
> Ma al comunicato si è arrivati dopo ore di parecchia tensione. La Lega avrebbe fatto arrivare alla meloni un messaggio minaccioso: "Il Ministero degli Interni deve andare a Salvini, oppure la Lega valuterà l'appoggio esterno."
> ...



Ahahahahhaah ecco già le prime crepe, come ampiamente anticipato. Ci sarà da ridere.

Cacarella... il solito.


----------



## Franz64 (29 Settembre 2022)

Ma questo, che in 3 anni ha portato il suo partito dal 34 al 8 %, anzichè andare sulla Luna, vuole fare il ministro ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Settembre 2022)

Una sorta di legge del contrappasso per la Lega, per avere rieletto Mummy. 
Altro che Papeete, il più colossale errore politico della storia.

Si possono anche avere 300 seggi di maggioranza, ma Mummy da solo ne vale virtualmente 301.
L'unica speranza sarebbe una chiamata della Regina Elisabetta.


----------



## Stex (29 Settembre 2022)

magari salvini al interno. merdarella non lo vuole? mettano un altro al suo posto e salvini vice... easy.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Settembre 2022)

Stex ha scritto:


> magari salvini al interno. merdarella non lo vuole? mettano un altro al suo posto e salvini vice... easy.



Infatti agli interni si parla del prefetto di Salvini durante il Conte 1, sarebbe una trollata 

Il problema è che Mummy aveva stoppato addirittura il vecchietto Savona, bollandolo come un pericolosissimo terrorista anti UE.


----------



## Shmuk (29 Settembre 2022)

Vuoi mettere quante belle dirette FB si possono fare dal Viminale, e quanta occupazione di suolo mediatico per uno in caduta libera?


----------



## Swaitak (29 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato oggi da tutti i giornali dell'opposizione, ieri è stato divulgato un comunicato congiunto tra Lega e FDi, dopo l'incontro di un'ora tra Salvini e Meloni per la composizione del governo.
> Un comunicato in cui si parla di unità d'intenti e grande collaborazione. La Meloni ha promesso a Salvini "nessun veto".
> Gli è stata offerta anche la presidenza del Senato.
> Ma al comunicato si è arrivati dopo ore di parecchia tensione. Nel pomeriggio la Lega avrebbe fatto arrivare alla meloni un messaggio minaccioso: "Il Ministero degli Interni deve andare a Salvini, oppure la Lega valuterà l'appoggio esterno."
> ...


Salvini sposta gli equilibri di questo governo come Bonucci


----------



## Milanoide (29 Settembre 2022)

.


----------



## emamilan99 (29 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato oggi da tutti i giornali dell'opposizione, ieri è stato divulgato un comunicato congiunto tra Lega e FDi, dopo l'incontro di un'ora tra Salvini e Meloni per la composizione del governo.
> Un comunicato in cui si parla di unità d'intenti e grande collaborazione. La Meloni ha promesso a Salvini "nessun veto".
> Gli è stata offerta anche la presidenza del Senato.
> Ma al comunicato si è arrivati dopo ore di parecchia tensione. Nel pomeriggio la Lega avrebbe fatto arrivare alla meloni un messaggio minaccioso: "Il Ministero degli Interni deve andare a Salvini, oppure la Lega valuterà l'appoggio esterno."
> ...


Salvini ahimè non amdrà mai all interno per vari motivi:
- ha un processo in corso
- Mattarella non lo accetterebbe
- è ingombrante per la Meloni perchè Salvini le toglierebbe spazio
- se salvini dovesse lavorare bene come nel gialloverde c'è il rischio(per fdi) che la lega risalga nei sondaggi


----------



## Freddiedevil (29 Settembre 2022)

Come volevasi dimostrare.
Salvini vuole l'interno così può fare un altro paio d'anni di campagna elettorale gratuita in giro per l'Italia vestendosi come gli omini della playmobil.
La Meloni non è mica scema.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Settembre 2022)

Fossi la Meloni, avvierei contatti con Conte in modo più plateale, e poi farei rappresaglia sul Berlusca minacciandolo di cacciare tutti e due a pedate, il demone è forse l'unico che potrebbe mettere a cuccia Salvini.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Settembre 2022)

Salvini sta pagando il non aver sfiduciato Mattarella 4 anni fa. Questo ora è il conto.


----------



## joker07 (29 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Fossi la Meloni, avvierei contatti con Conte in modo più plateale, e poi farei rappresaglia sul Berlusca minacciandolo di cacciare tutti e due a pedate, il demone è forse l'unico che potrebbe mettere a cuccia Salvini.


Sarebbe difficile visto che li contrappone il discorso del reddito di cittadinza. Conte o Meloni ci perderebbero la faccia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Fossi la Meloni, avvierei contatti con Conte in modo più plateale, e poi farei rappresaglia sul Berlusca minacciandolo di cacciare tutti e due a pedate, il demone è forse l'unico che potrebbe mettere a cuccia Salvini.



Dai Gabri che poi ci divertiamo con il ritorno della zecca speronatrice.

E' tutto così sconfortante e desolante, almeno un po' di show!


----------



## hakaishin (29 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Salvini sta pagando il non aver sfiduciato Mattarella 4 anni fa. Questo ora è il conto.


Salvini è solo uno stupido che si è rovinato con le sue mani. Ora che pretende? Di errori ne ha fatti troppi, ora deve stare a cuccia


----------



## fabri47 (29 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Salvini è solo uno stupido che si è rovinato con le sue mani. Ora che pretende? Di errori ne ha fatti troppi, ora deve stare a cuccia


Il governo gialloverde è stata la vera occasione per riformare il paese. I due cancri PD e FI fuori da un esecutivo, un sogno. Occasione sprecata, per colpa di due partiti gestiti da pagliacci.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dai Gabri che poi ci divertiamo con il ritorno della zecca speronatrice.
> 
> E' tutto così sconfortante e desolante, almeno un po' di show!



Secondo me la "Rackete Offshore, Inc." ha già in cantiere varie unità navali dotate di tubi lanciasiluri e cannoncini di grosso calibro. Fratoianni e Guerini saranno a fare un corso come cannonieri di prua da qualche parte, scommetto.



joker07 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe difficile visto che li contrappone il discorso del reddito di cittadinza. Conte o Meloni ci perderebbero la faccia.



La Melons ha già fatto capire che non lo toglieranno, cambieranno nome e qualche altra scemenza.

Non è assolutamente un problema, se si tratta solo di esportarlo all'opinione pubblica.

Io temevo che Conte si rialleasse con il PD, adesso credo che invece sarebbe una situazione win-win per il CDX. Ce li vedi Lega e PD all'opposizione insieme? Sarebbe la fine per tutti e due.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (29 Settembre 2022)

Ragazzi... Attenti a non confondere la realtà con le speranze di repubblica e del Corriere, su.... 

Erano all'incontro? Citano una fonte interna? Sono tutte balle...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Settembre 2022)

se la Melons mette Salvini agli Interni si autoflagella da sola. Non solo per gli inevitabili consensi del Felpa che aumenteranno come sempre ricoprendo quel ruolo, ma soprattutto per il melmone mediatico made in USA che inizierà. Tra processi, incontri di Salvini con l'ambasciatore russo, caso Metropol qualcosa uscirà e sarà devastante per il governo. Salvini è _persona non grata_ oramai nelle liste USA.


----------



## sunburn (29 Settembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> se la Melons mette Salvini agli Interni si autoflagella da sola. Non solo per gli inevitabili consensi del Felpa che aumenteranno come sempre ricoprendo quel ruolo, ma soprattutto per il melmone mediatico made in USA che inizierà. Tra processi, incontri di Salvini con l'ambasciatore russo, caso Metropol qualcosa uscirà e sarà devastante per il governo. Salvini è _persona non grata_ oramai nelle liste USA.


Il ministero dell’interno, insieme a quello della giustizia, è quello che più si presta alla propaganda demagogico-populista. Dalle scelte fatte per questi due ministeri capiremo cosa fratelli d’Italia voglia fare da grande.


----------



## Andris (29 Settembre 2022)

io invece penso che sia meglio avere Salvini concentrato sulle vicende interne italiane, in questo modo il centro-destra farebbe svanire le voci di vicinanza alla Russia e non sarebbe impegnato sui temi internazionali
ricordate che la Lega ha stravinto le europee e di regola avrebbero dovuto avere un loro commissario, non Gentiloni (comunque andrebbe sostituito, strano che non se ne stia parlando)
farebbe comodo anche a Mattarella in realtà che non ha alcun motivo formale per chiedere lo stop alla sua nomina.
il processo in corso non c'entra niente, è pieno di gente che ha incarichi pur sotto processo o addirittura condannati.

Schifani è diventato governatore in Sicilia ed è sotto processo


----------



## sunburn (29 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Fossi la Meloni, avvierei contatti con Conte in modo più plateale, e poi farei rappresaglia sul Berlusca minacciandolo di cacciare tutti e due a pedate, il demone è forse l'unico che potrebbe mettere a cuccia Salvini.


Non sarebbe una minaccia credibile: non ci sono i numeri per un governo fdi+5 stelle.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Settembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> se la Melons mette Salvini agli Interni si autoflagella da sola. Non solo per gli inevitabili consensi del Felpa che aumenteranno come sempre ricoprendo quel ruolo, ma soprattutto per il melmone mediatico made in USA che inizierà. Tra processi, incontri di Salvini con l'ambasciatore russo, caso Metropol qualcosa uscirà e sarà devastante per il governo. Salvini è _persona non grata_ oramai nelle liste USA.


Trump si è sempre mostrato freddo verso di lui, preferendo Conte. Al punto che, all'ultima intervista di Mentana su La7, Salvini ha detto di supportare Ron De Santis come successore di Biden.


----------



## TheKombo (29 Settembre 2022)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Ragazzi... Attenti a non confondere la realtà con le speranze di repubblica e del Corriere, su....
> 
> Erano all'incontro? Citano una fonte interna? Sono tutte balle...


Ovviamente sono ricostruzioni "fantasiose". La Meloni sta cercando di costruire un governo (almeno nelle figure chiave) di gente non troppo o non esposta politicamente,credibile, proprio per evitare critiche e destabilizzazioni. La necessità primaria è accreditarsi a livello europeo ed internazionale (piaccia o meno non si scappa da questo).
Nomi come Ronzulli, Salvini o altri, in certi ruoli sono impossibili.
Vedremo cosa partorirà la montagna, è ancora presto.
Attenzione alla carta di una delle due camere all'opposizione.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non sarebbe una minaccia credibile: non ci sono i numeri per un governo fdi+5 stelle.



Ma è possibile che abbia detto una cavolata. Per quale ragione, per i premi? Non ho in mente i numeri, chiedo.



TheKombo ha scritto:


> Ovviamente sono ricostruzioni "fantasiose". La Meloni sta cercando di costruire un governo (almeno nelle figure chiave) di gente non troppo o non esposta politicamente,credibile, proprio per evitare critiche e destabilizzazioni. La necessità primaria è accreditarsi a livello europeo ed internazionale (piaccia o meno non si scappa da questo).
> Nomi come Ronzulli, Salvini o altri, in certi ruoli sono impossibili.
> Vedremo cosa partorirà la montagna, è ancora presto.
> Attenzione alla carta di una delle due camere all'opposizione.



Anche io spero vivamente che sia così. Destabilizzazioni temporanee.

Mi sembra che il grosso della paura iniziale sia passato, credevo peggio, tipo guerra civile, anche se non si può mai dire.

Se la Melons non fa enormi puttanate con i ministeri, avrebbe già fatto un grosso passo avanti. Poi aspettiamoci di tutto, ovviamente qualcosina dovrà cederlo.


----------



## Andris (29 Settembre 2022)

*Boldrini, ancora paracadutata in parlamento, è stata cacciata dalla manifestazione pro aborto

"Vada via, fa parte del partito che privatizza la sanità "*


----------



## gabri65 (29 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Boldrini, ancora paracadutata in parlamento, è stata cacciata dalla manifestazione pro aborto
> 
> "Vada via, fa parte del partito che privatizza la sanità "*



E mi ricordo di anni fa, quando 'sta troja fece l'ingresso nella feccia politica, sentir dire al classico figlio di papà raccomandato (e che si vantava di non aver fatto il servizio di leva, riservato ai plebei mentecatti) "oh, finalmente sulla buona strada con facce nuove, fresche e credibili".


----------



## Andris (29 Settembre 2022)

*Marattin di Italia Viva va in tv a parlare di sussidi al Sud ma viene distrutto sui social, anche dal suo ex professore di economia

"Usa valori assoluti e non guarda la popolazione, mie lezioni non sono servite"

I giornalisti di sinistra stizziti chiedono sui social di non insultare i poveri*


----------



## sunburn (29 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma è possibile che abbia detto una cavolata. Per quale ragione, per i premi? Non ho in mente i numeri, chiedo.


Immagino per la questione dei collegi, dei riparti proporzionale e maggioritario e delle coalizioni. Alla Camera i 5 stelle hanno preso quasi il doppio dei voti della lega e hanno 14 deputati in meno.
Risultato: alla Camera fdi+5stelle arrivano a 171. Non ci sarebbe la maggioranza neanche tirando dentro Azione.
Insomma, almeno uno tra Salvini e Berlusconi se lo deve tenere per forza, e dovrebbe tirare dentro qualcun altro. Per fare un governo senza entrambi dovrebbe farlo con PD *e* 5 stelle. Fantapolitica.


----------



## Stex (29 Settembre 2022)

l'ago della bilancia del governo sara come sempre renzi.
non e nemmeno quotota la fusione pd conte.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Settembre 2022)

Sono tutte ricostruzioni inventate, non sono questi i temi di cui si sta discutendo in questi giorni.


----------



## Andris (29 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono tutte ricostruzioni inventate, non sono questi i temi di cui si sta discutendo in questi giorni.


anche Tajani che vuole Ronzulli ministro per forza su pressione di Silvio ?


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> anche Tajani che vuole Ronzulli ministro per forza su pressione di Silvio ?


Questo non te lo so dire


----------



## gabri65 (29 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Immagino per la questione dei collegi, dei riparti proporzionale e maggioritario e delle coalizioni. Alla Camera i 5 stelle hanno preso quasi il doppio dei voti della lega e hanno 14 deputati in meno.
> Risultato: alla Camera fdi+5stelle arrivano a 171. Non ci sarebbe la maggioranza neanche tirando dentro Azione.
> Insomma, almeno uno tra Salvini e Berlusconi se lo deve tenere per forza, e dovrebbe tirare dentro qualcun altro. Per fare un governo senza entrambi dovrebbe farlo con PD *e* 5 stelle. Fantapolitica.



Strano, a parti invertite le alchimie e le accozzaglie per governare funzionano sempre. Comunque ok, non mi metto a fare i conti e mi fido.


----------



## Andris (29 Settembre 2022)

*Meloni sui social un'ora fa:*
*
"Continuo a leggere irreali ricostruzioni in merito a eventuali ministri di un Governo di Centrodestra.
Dopo fallimentari gestioni come quella di Speranza & Co. vi assicuro che stiamo lavorando a una squadra di livello che non vi deluderà. *
*Non credete alle bugie che circolano"*


----------



## Andris (29 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questo non te lo so dire


purtroppo con 300.000 voti (grazie al marito e a Silvio) un ruolo istituzionale lo avrà, speriamo non sia un ruolo importante



>


----------



## Marilson (29 Settembre 2022)

Il primo caso al mondo di governo caduto prima ancora di giurare. Gli Italiani alle urne hanno parlato chiaro, vogliono vedere un governo a trazione anteriore di FdI. C'e' stato un evidente travaso di voti tra Lega e Fdl, Salvini ha poco da fare il gradasso su questo. Inoltre, vi concentrate troppo sulla lega quando a far saltare il banco sara' probabilmente Berlusconi (che non demorde dal voler essere deus ex machina del nuovo governo). Le elezioni hanno riportato un risultato chiaro e netto, avere nuovamente una situazione di ingovernabilita' fa capire ancora una volta la totale ineguatezza delle istituzioni in Italia. Imbarazzante.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> purtroppo con 300.000 voti (grazie al marito e a Silvio) un ruolo istituzionale lo avrà, speriamo non sia un ruolo importante


la vedo bene all'agricoltura, a 3€ l'ora


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Settembre 2022)

.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato oggi da tutti i giornali dell'opposizione, ieri è stato divulgato un comunicato congiunto tra Lega e FDi, dopo l'incontro di un'ora tra Salvini e Meloni per la composizione del governo.
> Un comunicato in cui si parla di unità d'intenti e grande collaborazione. La Meloni ha promesso a Salvini "nessun veto".
> Gli è stata offerta anche la presidenza del Senato.
> Ma al comunicato si è arrivati dopo ore di parecchia tensione. *Nel pomeriggio la Lega avrebbe fatto arrivare alla meloni un messaggio minaccioso: "Il Ministero degli Interni deve andare a Salvini, oppure la Lega valuterà l'appoggio esterno."*
> ...



Non è un buon inizio.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2022)

Maroni propone Zaia nuovo segretario della Lega.​


----------



## fabri47 (29 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Maroni propone Zaia nuovo segretario della Lega.​


Buon 5%.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Settembre 2022)

Secondo me la notizia, per quanto riportata dai giornali faziosi, questa volta è molto credibile.
Specialmente la parte sul veto di mattarella.


----------



## mil77 (29 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato oggi da tutti i giornali dell'opposizione, ieri è stato divulgato un comunicato congiunto tra Lega e FDi, dopo l'incontro di un'ora tra Salvini e Meloni per la composizione del governo.
> Un comunicato in cui si parla di unità d'intenti e grande collaborazione. La Meloni ha promesso a Salvini "nessun veto".
> Gli è stata offerta anche la presidenza del Senato.
> Ma al comunicato si è arrivati dopo ore di parecchia tensione. Nel pomeriggio la Lega avrebbe fatto arrivare alla meloni un messaggio minaccioso: "Il Ministero degli Interni deve andare a Salvini, oppure la Lega valuterà l'appoggio esterno."
> ...


La Lega come ministeri avrà l'interno (non Salvini), infrastrutture ed agricoltura.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Settembre 2022)

*Belpietro a La Verità: "Se la manovra è già scritta, Giorgia ha le mani legate. L'unica Giorgia buona dovrà essere un "Letta" in gonnella, ligia ai diktat dell'UE. Un rischio che lei e gli alleati devono evitare per non vanificare il voto. Dovrà fare proposte economiche che non mettano paura a Bruxelles e, allo stesso tempo, non scontentare gli USA".*


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato oggi da tutti i giornali dell'opposizione, ieri è stato divulgato un comunicato congiunto tra Lega e FDi, dopo l'incontro di un'ora tra Salvini e Meloni per la composizione del governo.
> Un comunicato in cui si parla di unità d'intenti e grande collaborazione. La Meloni ha promesso a Salvini "nessun veto".
> Gli è stata offerta anche la presidenza del Senato.
> Ma al comunicato si è arrivati dopo ore di parecchia tensione. Nel pomeriggio la Lega avrebbe fatto arrivare alla meloni un messaggio minaccioso: "Il Ministero degli Interni deve andare a Salvini, oppure la Lega valuterà l'appoggio esterno."
> ...


Ci manca che dopo essersi presentata agli italiani come coalizione e con questa premessa essersi aggiudicata i collegi uninominali, adesso per i capricci di Salvini (ricordo che la costituzione delega al PDR sentito i PDC incaricato la nomina dei ministri), la coalizione si sfasci (appoggio esterno significa uccidere il governo prima che nasca) dopo essersi incassata il bonus degli eletti con l'uninominale (ricordo che il centrodestra ha il 60% dei parlamentari, con il 44% dei voti).

Sarebbe un tradimento senza precedenti.

Salvini la smetta di pensare a se, pensi al paese e al partito, la Lega non è lui e non lo sono neanche i cittadini che l'hanno votata.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Settembre 2022)

C'era più ottimismo nella formazione di M5S-Lega e ho detto tutto. E sono durati solo un anno, figurati questo...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> La Lega come ministeri avrà l'interno (non Salvini), infrastrutture ed agricoltura.


potrebbe avere anche la Giustizia (Bongiorno) ma Salvini alle elezioni personalmente ha perso ai tempi del Papete aveva il 34%, per sue scelte scellerate è scesa al 9%, in ogni altro partito il segretario si sarebbe dimesso o lo avrebbero giubilato. Ne prenda atto e la smetta di imporre la sua persona. La sua destinazione deve essere di fianco al suo ex compagno di merende Di Maio.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Settembre 2022)

Detto questo, era il motivo per il quale auspicavo una vittoria del CSX.

Un qualsiasi governo non CSX per governare deve essere composto da un unico partito al 66%, non c'è altro verso. E forse potrebbe non bastare.


----------



## Freddiedevil (29 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ci manca che dopo essersi presentata agli italiani come coalizione e con questa premessa essersi aggiudicata i collegi uninominali, adesso per i capricci di Salvini (ricordo che la costituzione delega al PDR sentito i PDC incaricato la nomina dei ministri), la coalizione si sfasci (appoggio esterno significa uccidere il governo prima che nasca) dopo essersi incassata il bonus degli eletti con l'uninominale (ricordo che il centrodestra ha il 60% dei parlamentari, con il 44% dei voti).
> 
> Sarebbe un tradimento senza precedenti.
> 
> Salvini la smetta di pensare a se, pensi al paese e al partito, la Lega non è lui e non lo sono neanche i cittadini che l'hanno votata.



Quando si diceva che era uno sciacallo in tempi non sospetti...
Adesso mi fa piacere che se ne stanno rendendo conto un po' tutti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Meloni sui social un'ora fa:*
> 
> *"Continuo a leggere irreali ricostruzioni in merito a eventuali ministri di un Governo di Centrodestra.*
> *Dopo fallimentari gestioni come quella di Speranza & Co. vi assicuro che stiamo lavorando a una squadra di livello che non vi deluderà. *
> *Non credete alle bugie che circolano"*


Va bene esterni e gente esperta, ma vedo circolare troppi nomi destinati a gestire il ministero in modo autonomo, non rispondendo alla guida del PDC incaricato.

Meloni deve mettere gente che quando lei parla, non dico ubbidisca, ma ascolti e quando serve, si adegui. Deve mettere anche dei giovani che portino idee nuove e siano più facilmente disposti al dialogo costruttivo con lei.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Settembre 2022)

Che pena, pensavo si fossero già spartiti le poltrone prima delle elezioni e avessero preso accordi proprio per evitare sti problemi.

Che pagliacci, neanche la decenza di arrivare coi nomi già pronti per formare il governo


----------



## Nevergiveup (29 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato oggi da tutti i giornali dell'opposizione, ieri è stato divulgato un comunicato congiunto tra Lega e FDi, dopo l'incontro di un'ora tra Salvini e Meloni per la composizione del governo.
> Un comunicato in cui si parla di unità d'intenti e grande collaborazione. La Meloni ha promesso a Salvini "nessun veto".
> Gli è stata offerta anche la presidenza del Senato.
> Ma al comunicato si è arrivati dopo ore di parecchia tensione. Nel pomeriggio la Lega avrebbe fatto arrivare alla meloni un messaggio minaccioso: "Il Ministero degli Interni deve andare a Salvini, oppure la Lega valuterà l'appoggio esterno."
> ...


Salvini si conferma un omuncolo arrivista senza principi... e nemmeno troppo sveglio. Invece di pensare a dare una mano a governare decentemente in un momento davvero critico questo pensa già a come recuperare il terreno perduto. Poltronaio inverecondo.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il governo gialloverde è stata la vera occasione per riformare il paese. I due cancri PD e FI fuori da un esecutivo, un sogno. Occasione sprecata, per colpa di due partiti gestiti da pagliacci.


Come non quotarti.
Abbiamo sprecato una grande occasione….
Ma salvini rimane proprio il peggio…


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Settembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Il primo caso al mondo di governo caduto prima ancora di giurare. Gli Italiani alle urne hanno parlato chiaro, vogliono vedere un governo a trazione anteriore di FdI. C'e' stato un evidente travaso di voti tra Lega e Fdl, Salvini ha poco da fare il gradasso su questo. Inoltre, vi concentrate troppo sulla lega quando a far saltare il banco sara' probabilmente Berlusconi (che non demorde dal voler essere deus ex machina del nuovo governo). Le elezioni hanno riportato un risultato chiaro e netto, avere nuovamente una situazione di ingovernabilita' fa capire ancora una volta la totale ineguatezza delle istituzioni in Italia. Imbarazzante.



Nessuno ha obbligato la Meloni a fare alleanza con Salvini e Berlusconi. Si sapeva fin da subito cosa sarebbe successo


----------



## fabri47 (29 Settembre 2022)

Io comunque non sono prevenuto nei confronti di nessuno. Quello che sta facendo Salvini è una mossa contro Mattarella, che vuole un governo di finta destra che faccia quello che vuole Draghi. Che poi Salvini sia l'ennesimo ciarlatano, che pensa prima di tutto ai propri interessi è anche e soprattutto vero, in questo forum negli ultimi anni mi sono più scatenato su di lui che sui grillopiddini per dire. 

Dalla Meloni ci si aspettava un cambio di passo, che non significa per forza andare in appoggio totale a Putin e dare zero all'Ucraina. 

Se poi non si forma il governo e si va a formare un altro governo tecnico, significa che allora era solo questione di tempo. 

Mattarella fosse un buon presidente della repubblica, dopo il bis avrebbe dovuto invitare tutti i partiti ad una riforma presidenzialistica all'americana. Ormai quello è il futuro, altrimenti queste situazioni saranno all'ordine del giorno.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Settembre 2022)

Repubblica: ipotesi ministero dell'economia spacchettato Siniscalco e Leo per Tesoro e Finanze, ma continuano il pressing su Panetta o una richiesta a Franco di restare. Per il Viminale resta il no a Salvini e si pensa a Molteni. Nordio alla Giustizia, Bongiorno alla Pa. Ipotesi Lupi ai Rapporti col Parlamento, Deodato segretario generale di Palazzo Chigi.​


----------



## gabri65 (29 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Repubblica: ipotesi ministero dell'economia spacchettato Siniscalco e Leo per Tesoro e Finanze, ma continuano il pressing su Panetta o una richiesta a Franco di restare. Per il Viminale resta il no a Salvini e si pensa a Molteni. Nordio alla Giustizia, Bongiorno alla Pa. Ipotesi Lupi ai Rapporti col Parlamento, Deodato segretario generale di Palazzo Chigi.​



Salvini deve avere un incarico visibile ma ininfluente.

Successivamente verrà biodegradato. Melons, non fare la puttanata per cortesia.

Detto questo, per ora si sta muovendo bene. Lo spread è addirittura calato da ieri. Non vuol dire necessariamente bene per il paese, ma vediamo.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Settembre 2022)

*Come riporta Il Fatto Quotidiano, con il nuovo governo il reddito di cittadinanza verrà semplicemente modificato. Ti verrà tolto, nel caso rifiuti anche solo una possibilità di lavoro. Lollobrigida, però, immagina un percorso che porti all'abolizione totale, ma con la permanenza dei sussidi per chi è disoccupato.*


----------



## mil77 (29 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> potrebbe avere anche la Giustizia (Bongiorno) ma Salvini alle elezioni personalmente ha perso ai tempi del Papete aveva il 34%,* per sue scelte scellerate è scesa al 9%*, in ogni altro partito il segretario si sarebbe dimesso o lo avrebbero giubilato. Ne prenda atto e la smetta di imporre la sua persona. La sua destinazione deve essere di fianco al suo ex compagno di merende Di Maio.


È cosa notoria che non è così. Lui al governo Draghi non ci voleva andare e lo hanno sostanzialmente obbligato zaia e giorgetti. Tanto è vero che quello che sembra si stia sfilando è giorgetti


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Settembre 2022)

Comunque il centrodestra dovrà guardare anche al futuro.
Neanche scontato che il PD torni a fare lingua in bocca con i 5stelle (+ Fratoianni e Bonelli + le Sardine che torneranno ovviamente alla carica) + l'eventuale ritorno di +Europa e non scordiamoci il possibilissimo ingresso in politica o dei ferragnez o di qualche altra testa bacata simile.

1 minuto dopo la morte del cyborg berlusca, FI si sfalderà e vireranno tutti al centro dove troveranno Renzi pronto ad accoglierli e a formare un unico grande partito del centro.

A destra rimarranno solamente i resti della Lega, che probabilmente si dividerà in due fazioni (probabilmente accadrà durante questo governo) e FDL che potrebbe venir distrutta da questi 5 anni di legislatura.
Futuro molto nero....


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> È cosa notoria che non è così. Lui al governo Draghi non ci voleva andare e lo hanno sostanzialmente obbligato zaia e giorgetti. Tanto è vero che quello che sembra si stia sfilando è giorgetti


Lui era ministro dell'Interno nel governo Giallo-Verde.

E' Lui che ha smontato tutto aprendo la crisi dal Papete annunciando la sua richiesta di "pieni poteri" ingolosito dal 34% delle Europee.

E' lui che ha sempre tenuto una condotta equivoca su Covid e Ucraina. Sembrava sempre dare un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte. Se il tuo partito ti spinge a tenere la posizione A la tieni convintamente no che fai A e poi dici B. Se invece sei convintamente deciso per la posizione B e non transigi, vai dal partito e dici "facciamo B oppure sceglietevi un altro segretario".

Ma lui dopo la batosta dell'uscita dal Governo sotto il Conte 2 non ha avuto più la capacità di guidare il partito. Quindi Il partito ha deciso di aderire al governo Draghi, ma lui invece di opporsi a questa decisione (come fatto da Fdi che ne ha tratto vantaggio), oppure di accettarla e sostenerla (come fatto da Forza Italia che per questo è stata premiata nell'urna), ha fatto quello che l'accettava, ma poi criticava la sua stessa scelta. Una cavolata colossale, da vero dilettante, che ha pagato alle urne. 

Salvini, come politico si è dimostrato incapace. Tutte le scelte dal 2019 in poi sono state un disastro.
Adesso cerca il rilancio magari prendendosela con qualche disgraziato su un gommone. Ma da un leader di un partito di maggioranza di governo si pretende di più.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Il Fatto Quotidiano, con il nuovo governo il reddito di cittadinanza verrà semplicemente modificato. Ti verrà tolto, nel caso rifiuti anche solo una possibilità di lavoro. Lollobrigida, però, immagina un percorso che porti all'abolizione totale, ma con la permanenza dei sussidi per chi è disoccupato.*


Capisco sia difficile fare milioni di controlli.

Ma qui non è questione di abolire o non abolire, bisogna che non lo prenda chi fa il furbo!

Se una signora o un vecchio, senza pensioni o altro, prendono il RDC, gliene pago volentieri anche due.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Lui era ministro dell'Interno nel governo Giallo-Verde.
> 
> E' Lui che ha smontato tutto aprendo la crisi dal Papete annunciando la sua richiesta di "pieni poteri" ingolosito dal 34% delle Europee.
> 
> ...


Salvini non è MAI stato in grado di governare un partito ne altro.

Aveva sto "pseudo-potere" solo perchè faceva il giro delle varie Panicucci o Barbara D' Urso quasi quotidianamente, e visto il pubblico tutti abboccavano alle sue supercazzole.

Non è che abbia fatto molto altro... nella vita direi.


----------



## Marilson (29 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Nessuno ha obbligato la Meloni a fare alleanza con Salvini e Berlusconi. Si sapeva fin da subito cosa sarebbe successo



e' dal 1994 che e' l'unico modo che hanno per vincere pero', la triade forza italia, lega e alleanza nazionale/fdl. E infatti ogni volta sono caduti, e cadranno di nuovo ora. Bisogna solo capire se sara' Salvini o il Berlusca a staccare a spina (che forse neanche verra' attaccata)


----------



## Freddiedevil (29 Settembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> e' dal 1994 che e' l'unico modo che hanno per vincere pero', la triade forza italia, lega e alleanza nazionale/fdl. E infatti ogni volta sono caduti, e cadranno di nuovo ora. Bisogna solo capire se sara' Salvini o il Berlusca a staccare a spina (che forse neanche verra' attaccata)



Chiunque non faccia partire sto governo dopo sti risultati qua si suiciderebbe politicamente. 
Per carità, Salvini ha dimostrato che sarebbe capace di qualsiasi cosa, soprattutto quando c'è in ballo un briciolo di potere e popolarità, ma non la vedo un'ipotesi probabile.
Più probabile che cerchi di strappare le condizioni migliori per poi rompere le scatole da una posizione di potere e magari con qualche punto in più nei sondaggi, come ha sempre fatto.

Neanche se fossi un elettore di centrodestra gli darei mai fiducia però, si sa, gli elettori hanno la memoria corta. Nessuno sembra ricordarsi che la Meloni votò l'appoggio al governo Monti per cui mi aspetto qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2022)

Io l’ho detto da subito che la Meloni si sarebbe dovuta preoccupare solo dei suoi “alleati”.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Settembre 2022)

*Pillole (o secondo i punti di vista, supposte) varie:

Giorgetti: "Ma sì, Salvini sarà nel governo. Tutto il resto è noia."
I parlamentari oggi hanno chiesto al segretario di tornare al governo per occuparsi di sicurezza e immigrazione.

Bonaccini: "Mi candido per la segreteria PD, se utile. Ricucire l'alleanza con i Cinque Stelle."

Celentano: "Sono grillino. Ho tifato per Letta, ma da Meloni ondata di violenta saggezza."

Vaticano: "Il nuovo governo? Quando qualcuno è in difficoltà in mare esiste l'obbligo morale ed umano ad aiutare, non a rendere le cose più difficili"*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Pillole (o secondo i punti di vista, supposte) varie:
> 
> Giorgetti: "Ma sì, Salvini sarà nel governo. Tutto il resto è noia."
> I parlamentari oggi hanno chiesto al segretario di tornare al governo per occuparsi di sicurezza e immigrazione.
> ...



Sto paese si merita morte distruzione e miseria, peccato che ci sia dentro pure io


----------



## fabri47 (29 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Pillole (o secondo i punti di vista, supposte) varie:
> 
> Giorgetti: "Ma sì, Salvini sarà nel governo. Tutto il resto è noia."
> I parlamentari oggi hanno chiesto al segretario di tornare al governo per occuparsi di sicurezza e immigrazione.
> ...


Che bandieruola Celentano  .


----------



## DavidGoffin (30 Settembre 2022)

Madonna che pessimismo in sto forum, pare che domani debba cadere ancora rima di sorgere il sole. Nemmeno prima di Milan - Juventus di 5 anni fa vedevo tanto sconforto.
Questo governo di destra ha un occasione più unica che rara di governare per anni e anni a venire dopo che la sinistra è stata su senza merito, si aiuteranno in ogni modo possibile non preoccupatevi.

Ad ogni modo Silvio non so se avete visto Propaganda Live l'altro giorno ma è un cartonato vivente, non possono dargli qualcosa di veramente importante, o almeno ci sarà qualcuno che lavorerà per ( come al solito ma stavolta obbligatorio )
Bonaccini è malvisto da tutta la sinistra e addirittura lui ha asserito di non esserlo completamente


----------



## Andris (30 Settembre 2022)

*Grana lombarda in diretta tv nella trasmissione serale di Damilano in RAI
Moratti vuole scendere in campo per le elezioni dei prossimi mesi in regione ma con una lista civica, non sfidare Fontana dall'interno del centro-destra

Reazioni stizzite di Fontana stesso e del segretario leghista lombardo, si chiedono le sue dimissioni implicitamente a meno non cambi posizione*


attenzione che questi riescono a perdere la regione pure adesso se si impuntano su Fontana e vanno separati con la Moratti


----------



## Andris (30 Settembre 2022)

*fidanzata di Berlusconi ringrazia il suo Silvio per l'elezione garantita nel collegio bloccato con una mongolfiera che rilascia cuori nel cielo

"Buon compleanno amore, ti amo. Marta".*



> *
> 
> *


----------



## ARKANA (30 Settembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Madonna che pessimismo in sto forum, pare che domani debba cadere ancora rima di sorgere il sole. Nemmeno prima di Milan - Juventus di 5 anni fa vedevo tanto sconforto.
> Questo governo di destra ha un occasione più unica che rara di governare per anni e anni a venire dopo che la sinistra è stata su senza merito, si aiuteranno in ogni modo possibile non preoccupatevi.
> 
> Ad ogni modo Silvio non so se avete visto Propaganda Live l'altro giorno ma è un cartonato vivente, non possono dargli qualcosa di veramente importante, o almeno ci sarà qualcuno che lavorerà per ( come al solito ma stavolta obbligatorio )
> Bonaccini è malvisto da tutta la sinistra e addirittura lui ha asserito di non esserlo completamente


Stanno semplicemente mettendo le mani avanti, anzi, secondo me qualcuno che ha votato per la meloni vorrebbe veramente che cadesse ancor prima di iniziare per poter dare la colpa dell'eventuale fallimento a qualcun'altro, perchè son capaci tutti di stare all'opposizione e sbraitare, poi quando arriva il loro turno e devono darsi da fare iniziano i problemi.


----------



## Andris (30 Settembre 2022)

*L'araba ebrea Rula Jebreal non si arrende e non parte più come aveva promesso in caso di vittoria della destra
Twitta in più lingue contro la Meloni:*

*"Il padre di Meloni condannato per droga"*

*Meloni non ha contatti con il padre dal 1988, dato che ha abbandonato la famiglia, ben prima del 1997 quando fu arrestato*


----------



## pazzomania (30 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *L'araba ebrea Rula Jebreal non si arrende e non parte più come aveva promesso in caso di vittoria della destra
> Twitta in più lingue contro la Meloni:*
> 
> *"Il padre di Meloni condannato per droga"*
> ...


Questa è insopportabile.

Meglio non scriva cosa penso, o sarebbe capace di farci un post o una querela


----------



## Andris (30 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Questa è insopportabile.
> 
> Meglio non scriva cosa penso, o sarebbe capace di farci un post o una querela


pare che Meloni l'abbia già querelata



>


----------



## gabri65 (30 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *L'araba ebrea Rula Jebreal non si arrende e non parte più come aveva promesso in caso di vittoria della destra
> Twitta in più lingue contro la Meloni:*
> 
> *"Il padre di Meloni condannato per droga"*
> ...



Buona solo per simulazioni di riproduzione sessuata.


----------



## ARKANA (30 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> pare che Meloni l'abbia già querelata


Non la facevo così permalosa giorgia


----------



## ARKANA (30 Settembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Non la facevo così permalosa giorgia


Comunque andando a leggere su wikipedia c'è scritto che sostiene l'esistenza di un complotto migratorio di massa programmato dall'Africa all'Italia per la distruzione del popolo italiano, la jebreal l'ha detto in maniera diversa ma la sostanza è quella


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *L'araba ebrea Rula Jebreal non si arrende e non parte più come aveva promesso in caso di vittoria della destra
> Twitta in più lingue contro la Meloni:*
> 
> *"Il padre di Meloni condannato per droga"*
> ...


Il mio primo pensiero quando ho letto il Titolo è stato: ma che cavolo mi fraga cosa hanno fatto i papà di meloni di Renzi, di Boschi o i nonni della Mussolini, mi interessa cosa fanno loro.

Detto ciò la querela di cui si parla ci sta se il fatto non sussiste. Se come affermi tu il fatto sussiste, ma è scollegato da Giorgia Meloni in quanto il padre ha abbandonato la famiglia prima della condanna, ci stà al quadrato il mio chissenefrega.


----------



## Andris (30 Settembre 2022)

*Appello di "personalità del campo progressista" a rinnovare tutto il centro-sinistra, in primis il pd.*

*"Siamo elettrici ed elettori che - nella differenza delle proprie culture, storie politiche e civili - di fronte al risultato elettorale, sentono l'urgenza di incoraggiare un confronto aperto tra tutte le forze di sinistra e di progresso del Paese
La sonora sconfitta delle forze democratiche ci accomuna tutti, compreso chi fosse tentato di consolarsi con il buon risultato della propria lista
Chiediamo una radicale discontinuità sia al Pd che al M5s.

È una sconfitta che ci impone di ascoltare le ragioni di quel terzo abbondante del Paese che non vota più e di interrogarci sulle ragioni dei tanti che non hanno votato la destra, ma neppure si sono riconosciuti nella proposta delle forze progressiste
Anche una pesante sconfitta può infatti risolversi in una opportunità, se non si reagisce negandone la portata o con meri aggiustamenti tattici*

*Per una "radicale discontinuità serve un confronto comune a partire da alcuni punti qualificanti. 

Riconoscere che è stato un errore presentarsi divisi di fronte a una destra unita

Chiediamo al PD di risparmiare a sé stesso e al campo progressista il rituale di un'inconcludente resa dei conti interna

Si invita M5S a di dimostrare che l'approdo a posizioni progressiste non è meramente tattico, ma l'epilogo di un definitivo chiarimento identitario *

*Urgente aprire un cantiere a tutti gli effetti nuovo per rompere gli odierni steccati inutilmente divisivi".*


----------



## Andris (30 Settembre 2022)

*Letta nipote scrive agli iscritti del PD per annunciare che cambierà simbolo, nome, nomine*
*
"Contenuti forti e volti nuovi sono entrambi necessari. 
Gli uni senza gli altri rischiano di trasformare il Congresso in un casting e in una messa in scena staccata dalla realtà e lontana dalle persone.
Se non li bilanciamo con attenzione, ci trasformiamo definitivamente nelle maschere pirandelliane che evocai nel mio ormai lontano discorso del 14 marzo 2021

Abbiamo perso.
Ne usciamo con un risultato insufficiente, ma ne usciamo vivi.
E sulle nostre spalle c'è oggi la responsabilità di organizzare un'opposizione seria alla destra
L'esito di queste elezioni è stato segnato dall'impossibilità - non torno qui sulle responsabilità - di presentarci con un quadro vasto di alleanze.
La legge elettorale, profondamente sbagliata e che abbiamo provato invano a cambiare, favorisce chi le realizza
La destra pur con tutte le sue divisioni, si è coalizzata e ha prevalso nella stragrande maggioranza dei collegi uninominali, ottenendo così la maggioranza dei seggi in Parlamento. *
*Ad essa non corrisponde una maggioranza nel Paese: ciò accresce il nostro dovere di organizzare una opposizione dura e intransigente sui valori e sulle politiche, sempre nell'interesse generale dell'Italia e delle istituzioni repubblicane".*


----------



## ROQ (30 Settembre 2022)

"i giornali dell'opposizione"

hahaha

già il fatto che "l'opposizione" abbia % ridicole di votanti pure con tutti i brogli ma sempre il 90% dei media... la crepa la fa venire agli italiani.

eh non parlo certo da filo leghista\meloniano, mi fan schifo tutti.

Sembra l'ennesimo teatrino per prenderci per il culo

poi volendo ragionare da persona media dico che salvini e meloni sembrano andare d'accordo, e CONSIDERANDO IL VOLERE POPOLARE se non vogliono presentarsi male dovrebbero mettere proprio Salvini agli interni, o comunque uno di quelli. Questo ripeto ragionando in maniera "popolare", perché Mattarella va sfiduciato subito, e invece ci sono ancora leccate di culo e farse in stile fuffa 19. L'immigrazione controllata e tutto il contesto relativo ad ong doveri degli italiani e diritti dei clandestini sono una cosa che non sta ne in cielo ne in terra, ma diventa una cosa relativa in un contesto di possibili scenari da guerra nucleare


----------



## mil77 (30 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il mio primo pensiero quando ho letto il Titolo è stato: ma che cavolo mi fraga cosa hanno fatto i papà di meloni di Renzi, di Boschi o i nonni della Mussolini, mi interessa cosa fanno loro.
> 
> Detto ciò la querela di cui si parla ci sta se il fatto non sussiste. Se come affermi tu il fatto sussiste, ma è 2 da Giorgia Meloni in quanto il padre ha abbandonato la famiglia prima della condanna, ci stà al quadrato il mio chissenefrega.


La querela non è per quello, ma x l'altra affermazione sul video dello stupro


----------



## Andris (2 Ottobre 2022)

*Bossi ritorna alla carica con il suo eterno "prima il nord"

crea il "comitato nord" in Veneto e Lombardia*


tenere questo soggetto non più autosufficiente nel partito (insieme a Calderoli e accoliti), come fa il pd con le correnti, non poteva che portare ad un sussulto quando vedono Salvini più debole


----------



## Blu71 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Bossi ritorna alla carica con il suo eterno "prima il nord"
> 
> crea il "comitato nord" in Veneto e Lombardia*



Torna il secessionismo…


----------



## Andris (2 Ottobre 2022)

*Tajani:*

*"Per Forza Italia Salvini può fare il ministro di qualunque dicastero, nessun veto"*


----------



## Swaitak (2 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Bossi ritorna alla carica con il suo eterno "prima il nord"
> 
> crea il "comitato nord" in Veneto e Lombardia*
> 
> ...


prima il nord, prima il sud, sempre nella cacca è l'Itaglia


----------



## gabri65 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Letta nipote scrive agli iscritti del PD per annunciare che cambierà simbolo, nome, nomine*



Il nuovo simbolo del PD.

Si attende il parere della Segre per via della fiamma.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il nuovo simbolo del PD.
> 
> Si attende il parere della Segre per via della fiamma.


Un arcobaleno come sfondo ci stava


----------



## gabri65 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Un arcobaleno come sfondo ci stava



Eh, sarebbe stato perfetto. Onore al tuo avatar, fonte di ispirazione.


----------



## mabadi (2 Ottobre 2022)

Stex ha scritto:


> magari salvini al interno. merdarella non lo vuole? mettano un altro al suo posto e salvini vice... easy.


no ma Magari mattarella fa l'imparziale e se il parlamento vuole Salvini all'interno si adegua senza imporre veti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Bossi ritorna alla carica con il suo eterno "prima il nord"
> 
> crea il "comitato nord" in Veneto e Lombardia*
> 
> ...



Bossi non si regge in piedi, è mezzo morto. Fa fatica a parlare, anche peggio di Ballo touré.

Dietro questa operazione c'è Zaia, il senatur è una copertura.


----------



## Andris (3 Ottobre 2022)

*in rete hanno diffuso ieri le voci di FDI che vuole ridimensionare drasticamente il super bonus edilizio passando da 110 a 60-70%, diversificando anche tra prima e seconda casa*

panico tra gli utenti anche se dovrebbe essere garantito il lavoro di chi ha iniziato
praticamente non lo farebbe più nessuno

la regione che l'ha praticato di più è stata proprio il Veneto di Zaia


----------



## Andris (3 Ottobre 2022)

*Mieli dalla Annunziata su rai3:

"Noi di sinistra ci stiamo buttando nelle mani di un partito putiniano, i 5 Stelle"*


----------



## Andris (3 Ottobre 2022)

*Donzelli (FDI):*

*"C'è un problema numerico. *
*Per la riduzione di Camera e Senato mettere troppe persone al governo che devono stare in Aula rischiano di non garantire la serietà della maggioranza"*


praticamente un assist a trombati e tecnici da cooptare nel governo...


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Donzelli (FDI):*
> 
> *"C'è un problema numerico. *
> *Per la riduzione di Camera e Senato mettere troppe persone al governo che devono stare in Aula rischiano di non garantire la serietà della maggioranza"*
> ...


Donzelli ha ragione, parlavo di questo problemuccio non di poco conto già da giorni.. sopratutto al senato dove i numeri sono più risicati bisognerebbe evitare di togliere troppi posto in ottica di governo. PS Salvini è senatore


----------



## Devil man (3 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *in rete hanno diffuso ieri le voci di FDI che vuole ridimensionare drasticamente il super bonus edilizio passando da 110 a 60-70%, diversificando anche tra prima e seconda casa*
> 
> panico tra gli utenti anche se dovrebbe essere garantito il lavoro di chi ha iniziato
> praticamente non lo farebbe più nessuno
> ...


Ma chi ad esempio ha iniziato la pratica 1 anno fa? Ma non ha ancora iniziato i lavori ?


----------



## pazzomania (3 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *in rete hanno diffuso ieri le voci di FDI che vuole ridimensionare drasticamente il super bonus edilizio passando da 110 a 60-70%, diversificando anche tra prima e seconda casa.*



Grande Melons, ottima partenza.

Però valuterei anche di darlo in base all' ISEE

Sono stanco di vedere ricconi sistemarsi la casa con i miei soldi.


----------



## sunburn (3 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Grande Melons, ottima partenza.
> 
> Però valuterei anche di darlo in base all' ISEE
> 
> Sono stanco di vedere ricconi sistemarsi la casa con i miei soldi.


È già prevista la riduzione dopo il 31/12/2023… Per il 2024 al 70%, per il 2023 al 65%. Penso che quello fino al 2023 non potranno toccarlo per ovvi motivi. Anzi, dovranno rifinanziarlo se no avremo aziende fallite e migliaia di palazzi con i ponteggi fino al 2500.


----------

